

Ask HN: Your experience with a 'lesser known' incubator? - azarias

Did you attend an incubator besides TechStars, YC or 500? What was the experience like...pros? cons?
======
drewvolpe
I was in MassChallenge '10 and it was a great experience. One big difference
between MC and most incubators is that it's a non-profit. You get free office
space, access to a great set of mentors, and, if you're one of the top teams,
you get a share of $1m. Everything, including the money, is non-dilutive and
comes with no strings attached.

~~~
azarias
That is actually pretty cool.

I am noticing that many state governments are also sponsoring various forms of
incubators, which also offer non-dilutive funds. I think that can be just what
some start-ups need.

------
michaelbuckbee
I was in LaunchBox DC (which has since moved to NC Raleigh/Durham area) it was
a very positive experience. The advisors brought in great connections: Steve
Case, Tim O'Reilly, various startup CEO's, etc for weekly round table
discussions and advice.

The overall outcome was a third of the class ended up either getting acqui-
hired or taking additional investment, a third is still bootstrapping, and
everyone else scaled things down to a side business or just faded away.

------
tbelote
Kincast is in Sproutbox <http://sproutbox.com/> right now. The experience has
been great. You instantly get a great UX person, designer, and a few
developers without having to recruit and hire people. You don't get lots of
cash, but the instant access to more engineering resources is very nice.

------
pawelwentpawel
I'll join the question - have any of you ever had any experience with
seedcamp?

~~~
brackin
I can't say from personal experience having only met the team behind it and
many founders but can refer you to a number of people that know a lot about
it.

I've heard it's on par and similar to the 500 startups accelerator in Mountain
View and they work together quite a lot from what I've seen.

